# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  ''NURjuvazi''

## bozok

*''NURjuvazi''
*


*NURJUVAZİ 6 HAZİRAN PAZARTESİ GüNü KİTAPüILARDA...*

Abdestli Kapitalizmin ürettiği bir sınıftan bahsediyorum. ''NURjuvazi''.

Bir Kur'an insanı olarak, tarih huzurunda; vicdani yükümlülüğümü yerine getirebilme adına, insanımızın hayatına musallat olmuş bir tasallutu deşifre etmek, yer değiştiren ''doğru ve yanlışı'' gerçek yerine koyabilmek için şunu söylemek gerekir;

(BAKARA suresi 8. ayet) İnsanlar içinden bazıları vardır, "Allah'a ve ahiret gününe inandık" derler ama onlar inanmış değillerdir.

Bu gerçeklikle yüzleşmeksizin irdelenen bir algı, yok olmaya mahkumdur.

Türkiye ve Dünya, kan emici bir talan organizasyonu ile ''aşamalı biçimde'' sömürgeleştirilmektedir. Bu talan, bizzat; İslam'ın en reel ve somut pratiklerini inkar ve ılga yolu ile yapılmaktadır.

Din elbisesini tersten giyenlerin tarihse zulmü, bugün farklı biçimlerde hortlamış; zihinler prangalanmış, insanımız yaşayan ölüler(Meyyit'i Müteharrik) haline dönüşmüştür.

Bu dönüşüm neticesinde, zulmü görmezden gelen bir algı ortaya çıkmıştır ki; bu algı dahilinde hareket edenlere Kur'an ''Cehennem odunu'' diye hitap etmektedir.

Bu hususta; takva elbisesi giyme iddiası ile ortaya çıkan nifak şebekelerinin hatırlaması gereken tarihi bir uyarı gündeme gelecektir;

''İnsanların müttaki ve tevbekarlarının dışında, çoğunda hayır yoktur.'' Ebuzer (Kitabu'z Zühd, 177/791)

NURJUVAZİ ARKA KAPAK YAZISI;

"Haramla beslenen vücut cennete giremez."

-Hz. Muhammed-

Elinizde tuttuğunuz bu kitap, bildiğiniz ve gerçek sandığınız birçok yanlış karşısında; doğruların rehberliğinde kaleme alınmıştır. Değişmek, insana ve topluma farklı bakmak, gerçekleri aramak gibi bir ihtiyaç ya da talebi olmayanların bu kitabı okuması çok anlamsız olacaktır.

Bu bağlamda, bu kitabı okurken; zihinleri körelten önyargıları, kitabın dışında tutmanız, anlamı açısından gereklidir.

Saygılarımla,

-Eren Erdem-

Eren Erdem'in çok genç yaşta, gerek Kuran çalışmaları gerekse İslam'ın kapitalizmle karşıtlığı üzerine yaptığı araştırmalarla, özellikle gençlere farklı bir bakış açısı hediye ettiğini düşünüyorum.

-Banu Avar-

Türkiye'nin genç din bilimcilerinden Eren Erdem, önceki kitaplarında olduğu gibi bu kitabında da bizleri Kuran'ın "gerçek mesajıyla" ve Atatürk'ün ifadesiyle "din oyunu aktörlerinin" çirkinlikleriyle yüzleştiriyor. Kuran'daki İslam'ın, Atatürk Cumhuriyeti'ne düşman okyanus ötesindeki "dincilerce" nasıl çarpıtıldığını görmek için bu kitabı mutlaka okumalısınız.

-Sinan Meydan-

Genç, pırıl pırıl, alternatif bir zihin. üyle kem küm etmeden, dobra dobra ortaya konan bir tavır. Riyakarlığın ortalığı kasıp kavurduğu günümüzde, tevhidi bir bakış. Kapitalizme karşı, Müslüman vicdandan yükselen onurlu bir isyan bayrağı! 

-Yılmaz Yunak-


http://eren-erdem.com/kitap.asp?id=71

----------

